# SKP : 4th IVF 1 Frozen Blast July 6th, BFP July 15th



## SKP

I had quite the journey over the past 5 years. I started off in the 
TTC # 1 Thread for 2 years, switched to LTCC for the year. 

Now I'm refered for IVF, big long story. if you want to see my whole journey check out my threads. :)

Other than the blockages everything about me is healthy and normal. My husband is super and beyond, nothing wrong with him, Sperm wise. 

We are young, overall healthy. Got lots of time on our hands, I want to start the journey now and not 10 yrs down the road when it's actually difficulty to have a pregnancy. Especially I'm having problems now.

We been trying steady for 4 years. 

And perhaps by God"s miracle we may get pregnant naturally. Praying hard.

In the past 5 years I have had 1 Laproscopy, 2 HSG"s, Hysteroscopy& DNC, 2 Sonohysteragram.

All these tests confirmed I was perfectly normal, besides blocked tubes which can not be unblocked. And that I have low ovarian reserve with a FSH 22, and pre menopausal, not the normal pre menopause, the menopause before full blown. That's why my hormones were so out of whack. And probably the cause of low ovarian reserve. I did a test to see if a certain genetic problem was the cause but I don't have that genetic issue.
So it's a mystery, I am unexplained infertility.

July 15th , 2014
Our first ET with 4 Perfect blasts, 2 implanted Unsuccessful

Sept 29th or 30th 2014
2n with just 1 implanted (pray)

March 17th, 2015 
2 Implanted, Preggers! MC'ed April 6th

July 6th, 2015
1 Frozen blast, July6th, Preggers July 15th!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome. I know it's not a place any of us want to be but everyone is very supportive and understanding ;) I am with you over the years I have slowly moved through the boards as well depending on the situation.

FX for you that it all works out and that you have a precious baby this time next year.


----------



## Godsjewel

This journey has been one of the hardest things I've ever had to go through. It will be 6 years next month that we have been ttc our 1st.

Here is a quick timeline of my journey...

Aug 2007- Prayed and believed God's will be done in our family.

Jan 2009- Went for a pap smear and told the Dr our concern of not conceiving. She went on to say a healthy couple will conceive within a year, well it was past a year for us and we didn't really have a clue what to do next.

Apr 2009- I woke up with a sharp pain on my right side, it hurt so bad it brought me to tears. I called the doctor and scheduled an appointment. She did an ultrasound and found a big cyst on my right ovary and believed the pain was from one that possibly popped. From there she believed I had endometriosis, but said they couldn't diagnose it until they did a laparoscopy. So for now she wanted to run other tests.

May 2009- A lot of blood work, which came back normal.

June 2009- Semen analysis, normal

Apr-Sep 2009- Charting and ovulations kits, normal

Sep 2009- HSG, tubes were clear

Oct 2009- Laparoscopy, found out I had stage 2 endometriosis and cysts on my right ovary. 

Nov 2009- Recovering from surgery and Dr said she cleared out all the endo and took out the cysts and we should start trying again.

Dec 2009-Jan 2011- Tried a year on our own with ovulation kits with no luck. I've read so many success stories of women getting pregnant within the year after having a laparoscopy, but I didn't.

Apr 2011- First visit with a Fertility Specialist. He went over my chart and didn't really understand why I couldn't conceive when reading over my medical history, stated everything looked fine. We decided to do 2 IUI's before doing another laparoscopy.

Jun 2011- IUI, not pregnant

Jul 2011- IUI, not pregnant

Oct 2011- Laparoscopy, slight endometriosis, scar tissue and little cyst on right ovary. Dr said everything was cleaned out, looks great and doesn't see why I wouldn't conceive in the next couple of months.

Dec 2011- IUI with Clomid, not pregnant

Jan 2012- IUI with Clomid, not pregnant

Feb 2012- IUI with Clomid, not pregnant

Mar 2012- IUI with Femara, not pregnant

Apr-Jun 2012- Decided to take a break, was getting costly as my insurance only covered 50%. Also, Dr recommended IVF but insurance didn't cover it. It would cost between 15-20K.

Jul 2012- One last IUI with Femara, not pregnant.

Aug-Oct 2012- Cried out to God, wondering why this isn't working. Hubby and I decided we were not going to go back to the fertility clinic.

Nov 2012- Received my husbands health benefit package from his work and found out that they cover 3 cycles of IVF with all the medications.

Jan 2013- 1st consult at the IVF Clinic. Dr said with my age and with putting back 2 embryos, my chances of conceiving was around 40%.

Feb 2013- Had to start off my IVF cycle on birth control pills.

March 2013- Started the stimulation medication, 

March 13th- Egg retrieval day (17 eggs retrieved, 12 of them good quality)

March 16th- Embryo transfer (only 2 were good enough to transfer, which I like to think of it as God hand picking them for me).

March 27th- First pregnancy test, BFP! 1st BFP in my life.

Sadly I ended up miscarrying this pregnancy at 9 weeks. 

I have hope that one day I will become pregnant again and see it all the way through to the delivery of a healthy baby.

God has good plans for us and I know the desire wasn't placed in my heart for no reason. All in God's perfect timing.


----------



## SKP

Gods jewel: Wow that is quite a journey, I hope all goes well for you.

Brandy: Thanks, I hope everything goes well for you as well :)


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> I had quite the journey over the past 3 years. I started off in the
> TTC # 1 Thread for 2 years, switched to LTCC for the year. Next month is 3 years.
> 
> Now I'm refered for IVF, big long story. if you want to see my whole journey check out my threads. :)
> 
> It all boiled down to is that I had my laproscopy, and found out I have blockages in the tubes. I already knew 2 years ago I had 100% block in one tube, when I had the HSG and 2 Ultrasounds.
> 
> Now I somewhat have a block in the other, my question is what is it blocked with?
> 
> The lap couldn't fix it because it was inside the tubes, and the dye could not push through. I need more of an extensive surgery to fix it and its not covered by our healthcare. Canada has free health but not for fertility issues, and there is difference coverage in the provinces. Mine dont at all.
> 
> So my doc said that paying money for a chance of fixing the blockages, or later on it reversed or what ever. Spend the money on IVF.
> 
> He said there's no chance naturally of conceiving. Even before we thought it was just hormone issues, but that has been fixed other than a slight low thyroid, and it's ever so slight it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> So right now I'm at the stage of referral and asking the doc questions. And my referral can be up to at least 3 to 6 months wait.
> 
> Once your called, it's 300 Canadian non refundable to be put on the list. I don't know all the times after that to get things going.
> 
> And it's in a city that is 8 hours away from me, that's an issue somewhat.
> 
> Found out the cost of the IVF procedure alone is 8000 Canadian.
> 
> Other than the blockages everything about me is healthy and normal. My husband is super and beyond, nothing wrong with him, Sperm wise. They may to more testing now for hormones and to see if the IVF will work for him as well.
> 
> We are young, overall healthy. Got lots of time on our hands, I want to start the journey now and not 10 yrs down the road when it's actually difficulty to have a pregnancy. Especially I'm having problems now.
> 
> We been trying steady for 3 years. I hope by next year or so we will have our first child.
> 
> And perhaps by God"s miracle we may get pregnant naturally. Praying hard.

Hello!! Another Canadian!! I live in Alberta and had a Lap done in January. They did unblock my tubes because it was Endo. That is weird that they couldn't do that for you?? I would ask the doctors to see if they can. Also I hear you on the prices for IVF. I'm going to try Femara until January 2014. If it doesn't work were going to a clinic in Cancun. The price down there for a "mini IVF" is $3500. We have to pay for travel but still cheaper then in Canada. Waiting list are no as long and you get a 2 week holiday (if you want to call it that :winkwink: ). I think for us it will be the best way of doing things. Then I don't have to explain to any one about what were doing. 

Good Luck to you. sending you some :dust:


----------



## SKP

I am from Alberta as well :). The doctor said that to unblock is a more complex procedure, and I would have to g t Calgary for it, and apparently I have to spend money to do so. And even then the surgery may not be successful, or it can worsen things.

The funny part is that I don't have anything wrong with me, just that conception can't naturally occur.

My question is, what exactly is it blocked with and can they find out before a surgery. 
They said I just as well spend on IVF, but. Don't know if its a doctors tactic to get more money, not that I pay it.

My other Gyno wanted me to have a referral to a fertility specialist in edmonton. He didn't even want to do the lap on me, wanted a second opinion from edmonton. So I went to a new Gyno, and good shot, a fertility specialist would of been no help to me at all. 

They would just run the typical tests, hsg again, or laps. Or hormone pills. I don't all that in the past 3 years.

My new doc went directly to a lap, and told me of my options right away. I even taken clomid for 7 rounds, everything I did was no good. But could of helped with one tube blocked, but apparently the other one is as well :s


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> I am from Alberta as well :). The doctor said that to unblock is a more complex procedure, and I would have to g t Calgary for it, and apparently I have to spend money to do so. And even then the surgery may not be successful, or it can worsen things.
> 
> The funny part is that I don't have anything wrong with me, just that conception can't naturally occur.
> 
> My question is, what exactly is it blocked with and can they find out before a surgery.
> They said I just as well spend on IVF, but. Don't know if its a doctors tactic to get more money, not that I pay it.
> 
> My other Gyno wanted me to have a referral to a fertility specialist in edmonton. He didn't even want to do the lap on me, wanted a second opinion from edmonton. So I went to a new Gyno, and good shot, a fertility specialist would of been no help to me at all.
> 
> They would just run the typical tests, hsg again, or laps. Or hormone pills. I don't all that in the past 3 years.
> 
> My new doc went directly to a lap, and told me of my options right away. I even taken clomid for 7 rounds, everything I did was no good. But could of helped with one tube blocked, but apparently the other one is as well :s

That is awful that they cant do much for you. I hope that they can at least let you know what is blocked with. AHC covered everything for me when it came to the Lap. They also told us to go for IVF but it's so expensive and we live 4 hours from Edmonton. I hope they can get you some answers. I think that's the worst part... just not knowing what's going on with your body.

Good Luck!! Sending :dust:


----------



## SKP

Yeah it's the worse, even more now waiting on the call for IVF. 
To be honest I thought it would be more expensive, 8000 for the procedure is not bad. And the medications are at least 3000 it all depends. 
I just know if you have issues or is older, the more mess or the stronger the mess you need.
I don't think I will have an issue. Hopefully not.


----------



## SKP

Cd 15 for me, really crampish. Ovulation?
Must be becuase i did simple opk sticks for 3 days and each day got darker. Took one ealier today and one late afternoonish and it was really dark. So something must be going on. Not much to go on becuase mr sperm cant meet the missus egg anyways unless by some miracle it happens.


----------



## cooch

Skp, are you testing your cm? Fertile days should be very stretchy between your fingers. Chances are with cramps it is ovulation. Bding for you tonight ;)


----------



## SKP

I never get an of the right cm, always quite dry, 99% of the time I use sperm friendly lube.


----------



## SKP

Now its cd 18 and i feel right side pain on the pelvic bone, this happens to me numerous times.


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Now its cd 18 and i feel right side pain on the pelvic bone, this happens to me numerous times.

Sounds like ovulation pains to me. :happydance:


----------



## SKP

Could very well be, I am cd 22 now, and I had a little bit of lower back pain, and that's usually a sign for me. Also a bit of an off feeling as well.


----------



## SKP

Cd 1 started today July 29


----------



## TLB1986

Hey were cycle buddies. cd1 for me too. :thumbup:

Sending :dust:


----------



## SKP

Nice :), how are things goibg for you?


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Nice :), how are things goibg for you?

Things are going ok. I'm starting Femara on Friday. So fingers crossed for a :bfp: this cycle. How are things going for you? Hope all is well :winkwink:


----------



## SKP

Things are good, anxiously waiting on our call. 
I'm on cd 3 now and I had it bad today, spent the day in bed haha.

I can't wait for my next appointment, I have so many questions
My biggest one is that will they do more than one egg transfer


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Things are good, anxiously waiting on our call.
> I'm on cd 3 now and I had it bad today, spent the day in bed haha.
> 
> I can't wait for my next appointment, I have so many questions
> My biggest one is that will they do more than one egg transfer

I hope you start feeling better. It's suck's feeling crappy!! 

I have my fingers crossed for you. and I'm sure if you want more then one transferred they will. I have found if you tell the Dr. what you want, usually they will agree. :winkwink:


----------



## SKP

Yeah, i dont want to go through all that work just for one. Rather do all at once. Bring on the triplets haha. Then if one dont take it will ne twins or a a single. More of a chance that way. I can have all the kids i want :) always wanted 3. And it would be awesome if that happened.


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Yeah, i dont want to go through all that work just for one. Rather do all at once. Bring on the triplets haha. Then if one dont take it will ne twins or a a single. More of a chance that way. I can have all the kids i want :) always wanted 3. And it would be awesome if that happened.

Hey why not. I would get more then one too. Just don't want to end up like octo mom. lol. :winkwink:


----------



## SKP

Lol that would be insane !

Not much on the go now, cd 8. Seeing the doc again on the 19th

Are you on the femara yet? What for again?


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Lol that would be insane !
> 
> Not much on the go now, cd 8. Seeing the doc again on the 19th
> 
> Are you on the femara yet? What for again?

I'm on my last day taking it (CD7) I'm hoping it work's. It makes me feel weird... I'm taking it to get us a few more eggs. Hoping that up's our chances for a :bfp: 

Good Luck at your DR. Appt.


----------



## SKP

What is the Femara for anyways?

3 years today Married :)


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> What is the Femara for anyways?
> 
> 3 years today Married :)

I'm just taking Femara to make a few extra eggies. :winkwink: Hope if I can get a few more it might up our chances. 

Yeah I don't have a whole lot going on here either I'm on CD9. I'm starting opk's tonight. 

Congrats on your anniversary. :flower: Doing anything special?? Hope your DH spoils the crap out of you. :happydance:


----------



## SKP

Ooooooo ok,

My hub and I went out for supper and I made his favourite dessert.
And he gave me flowers and a card :).

Cd 15, darn I forgot to take an opk, maybe it may show a line tomorrow, last time I was on cd 15, hopefully I will be. Result th next day.


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Ooooooo ok,
> 
> My hub and I went out for supper and I made his favourite dessert.
> And he gave me flowers and a card :).
> 
> Cd 15, darn I forgot to take an opk, maybe it may show a line tomorrow, last time I was on cd 15, hopefully I will be. Result th next day.

That's sweet that he got you flowers :flower: 

Good Luck on the OPK's. Did you BD last night? If so hopefully it will be sticky. :winkwink:


----------



## SKP

How donyou have annivf scheduled for January?


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> How donyou have annivf scheduled for January?

I've been in contact with a clinic in Cancun for the last 4 months. Did our Deposit last month and are planning on going there at the end of January. 

I have chatted with a few ladies that used this clinic and had great results. It's way cheaper as they can do a "mini" ivf. It's going to cost us about $7500 with the flights, hotel, meds, and ivf. :winkwink: Also as we live so far away from a clinic I think this is the best way. You go down for two weeks for a "holiday". Then I don't have to explain to anyone at work why I'm going. I'm really hoping that is doesn't have to come to that, but it is nice to have a plan B. :wacko:

Check out the link for the clinic...

https://www.iregacancun.com/


----------



## SKP

O yeah, I can't imagine tho going somewhere foreign to do it, and not having a family to help and support me through that.


----------



## SKP

I went to the site, it seems very enticing. How do you go about going there? And how is it possible of only 7500? That's not including the ivf is it?


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> I went to the site, it seems very enticing. How do you go about going there? And how is it possible of only 7500? That's not including the ivf is it?

I was actually chatting with a lady on here that went to this clinic and had great feed back. and yes the 7500 does include mini ivf with warranty. She said the reason it is so much cheaper is that they don't "mark up" there med's. I really hope we get a :bfp: before jan. but if not will be on our way to Cancun.

So how are you doing? I'm on 8dpo and waiting patiently to test...


----------



## SKP

I'm day 21, unless by some miracle, no point in testing.

I'm at a standstill, still waiting on my call.

My appointment is on the 26th, got many questions, most for the fertility clinic. And where is it located so I can call to see about what I do next.

Can't you get the meds where ever you like? Instead of the clinic sending you them? 
Are hey available at pharmacies?

Hey do you have a fb or anything? So much easier to be in touch :) I want to follow you on your journey for the ivf :)


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> I'm day 21, unless by some miracle, no point in testing.
> 
> I'm at a standstill, still waiting on my call.
> 
> My appointment is on the 26th, got many questions, most for the fertility clinic. And where is it located so I can call to see about what I do next.
> 
> Can't you get the meds where ever you like? Instead of the clinic sending you them?
> Are hey available at pharmacies?
> 
> Hey do you have a fb or anything? So much easier to be in touch :) I want to follow you on your journey for the ivf :)

Yes I can get the med's here if I want. I asked and she said that If I did that I would only have to be there for about a week but then I'm unmonitored taking the med's... I think were still going to do the 2 week thing :) Yes I am on fb but I haven't told anyone about this journey. Feel free to add me though. My name is Tanya Lynn Bowie :)


----------



## SKP

O yeah, my family and my closest friends know whats going on. Cool, ill be sure not to mention or say anything on your fb, only through pm ;)


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> O yeah, my family and my closest friends know whats going on. Cool, ill be sure not to mention or say anything on your fb, only through pm ;)

Hey!! So glad you added me on fb :) Thank's for not mentioning anything on my wall. I have a lot of work people on there... you know how that goes.


----------



## SKP

Yeah I know how that goes. I had to let the lady who I babysit for that I will be hopefully having the ivf started this year or within the next year. I wanted to give her a heads up in case I have to take the time off. 

Now it's much easier to chat :)


----------



## SKP

Cd 26: no sign of AF, I'm 95% always 26 days, hopefully it comes in the next 2 days. If not soon. Usually I have some sort of sign AF was on the way, but this time nothing


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Cd 26: no sign of AF, I'm 95% always 26 days, hopefully it comes in the next 2 days. If not soon. Usually I have some sort of sign AF was on the way, but this time nothing

Have you tested yet?? If not :test::test::test: :winkwink:


----------



## SKP

lol, im going to wait until after day 28 :) to be really sure.


----------



## SKP

Day 28 still no sign of AF.

I found out more about the ivf for Calgary.

It's 7000 Canadian, and 2-5 for meds.

My cousin had it done, and she had issues, and she is now pregnant.

And I don't have to wait for the call, I call and ask t be put on the waiting list. 
Hopefully by the new year I can be started. Then if pregnant by March I will have a 2014 baby :)

My appointment with Wong is tomorrow.


----------



## SKP

AF started on August 26th,

I'm on cd 2 now. My appointment went not too bad, nothing new. My mother came this time and wanted to hear everything herself. 2 blocked tubes at beginning, and ivf refferal should be sent through by Friday. And should hear from them within 2-3 months


----------



## SKP

Cd 5: 

Called doc, found out my refferal yet again has not been sent. I'm 2 months behind :( now it won't be sent for 2 weeks, then I have to call again and keep calling until its sent.


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Cd 5:
> 
> Called doc, found out my refferal yet again has not been sent. I'm 2 months behind :( now it won't be sent for 2 weeks, then I have to call again and keep calling until its sent.

That suck hun!! Hopefully they can put a rush on it. I can't belive they "forgot". Jeeze I would keep hounding them just to make sure they sent it this time... i'm on cd 9 now


----------



## SKP

I'm on cd 9 as well :)


----------



## SKP

Cd 20: No news, referral still not sent :(


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Cd 20: No news, referral still not sent :(

That's so frustrating!! Did they give you a reason on why they haven't sent it? Hope you get your referral in and get the IVF train started. 

Everything good here. In the TTW. CD22 10dpo. Doing everything in my power not to poas. This month I've been having a lot of symptoms starting about 6dpo. I'm really hoping these symptoms are something and not just in my head. :wacko: AF due on Friday, going to try to not test until then. Will be a test of will power.:haha:

Good Luck. fx for the both of us. :dust:


----------



## SKP

Just haven't sent it yet, not written up.

Going to call Thurs to check up on it.

Good luck!


----------



## SKP

Sept 21 

Cd 1, Sept 23 day 3 bad cramps

The new news is that as of Sept 23rd, my referral for IVF is officially sent! I should hear from them after Christmas in the couple of those months. 2015 baby here he/she comes!

So excited but extremely nervous. Can't wait to be put on the waiting list. All together it shouldn't take no more then 6 months from now to be preggers :)


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Sept 21
> 
> Cd 1, Sept 23 day 3 bad cramps
> 
> The new news is that as of Sept 23rd, my referral for IVF is officially sent! I should hear from them after Christmas in the couple of those months. 2015 baby here he/she comes!
> 
> So excited but extremely nervous. Can't wait to be put on the waiting list. All together it shouldn't take no more then 6 months from now to be preggers :)

I'm so excited for you!! I hope time fly's for the waiting game :thumbup:

I'm on CD2. Starting Femara again tomorrow. Hoping this cycle works :winkwink:


----------



## dodgercpkl

How did I miss that you started a new journal?! YAY!! Sounds like stuff is starting to move on the IVF front! Excited for you!

TLB - I just started my first Femara cycle this month and I'm on cd 6/day 4 of femara now. :) Good luck to you!


----------



## SKP

TLB1986 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Sept 21
> 
> Cd 1, Sept 23 day 3 bad cramps
> 
> The new news is that as of Sept 23rd, my referral for IVF is officially sent! I should hear from them after Christmas in the couple of those months. 2015 baby here he/she comes!
> 
> So excited but extremely nervous. Can't wait to be put on the waiting list. All together it shouldn't take no more then 6 months from now to be preggers :)
> 
> I'm so excited for you!! I hope time fly's for the waiting game :thumbup:
> 
> I'm on CD2. Starting Femara again tomorrow. Hoping this cycle works :winkwink:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed! I hope time flies as well. I called yesterday and my chart wasn't entered in yet, the receptionist said apparently the one that goes though and adds ppl to the referral program was out for a few days. So hoping in the next couple of weeks its entered.

What ever date is on the fax they honor that date when entered into the program, even if I was entered in a month from now. My original is Sept 23rd, and thats what they go by for the waiting list.

Dodger: Glad you found my journal :)


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Sept 21
> 
> Cd 1, Sept 23 day 3 bad cramps
> 
> The new news is that as of Sept 23rd, my referral for IVF is officially sent! I should hear from them after Christmas in the couple of those months. 2015 baby here he/she comes!
> 
> So excited but extremely nervous. Can't wait to be put on the waiting list. All together it shouldn't take no more then 6 months from now to be preggers :)
> 
> I'm so excited for you!! I hope time fly's for the waiting game :thumbup:
> 
> I'm on CD2. Starting Femara again tomorrow. Hoping this cycle works :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed! I hope time flies as well. I called yesterday and my chart wasn't entered in yet, the receptionist said apparently the one that goes though and adds ppl to the referral program was out for a few days. So hoping in the next couple of weeks its entered.
> 
> What ever date is on the fax they honor that date when entered into the program, even if I was entered in a month from now. My original is Sept 23rd, and thats what they go by for the waiting list.
> 
> Dodger: Glad you found my journal :)Click to expand...

That's good honey!! Did they say how long the waiting list is? I'm on CD 8 today and my last day of Femara. So happy as this medicine makes me feel weird. :wacko:


----------



## TLB1986

Hope you vacation is going well!! I'm in the TWW, one more week until I can poas. sending :dust:


----------



## SKP

I am now Cd 8, Started on Oct 14th,Cd 24. A couple days before that, I experienced really bad doubled over pains. Then on cd 3, I had it really bad. The whole cycle only lasted 5 days, which is normal for me.

I called again when I got home from vacation, and they finally have my charts entered in for IVF. They told me 4-6 months wait. I don't know if that is including all together, or just for my phone call to be entered on the waiting list.

Meanwhile, I am going back to my doctor on the 31st, and inquiring about the surgery that can be done. I'm still going through the process for IVF to have myself on the list.

That way if the surgery is unsuccessful, or nothing happens in a few months or what ever. I can go ahead for the IVF.

The surgery may take up to 3 months to have it anyways. But since its out of town, it may be within a month. Im not sure of where its happening.

I have a strong feeling that the surgery will work. According to the doc, Im only blocked on both sides only at the very beginning, after the cervix. Once that's cleared Im pretty sure the whole tubes can be flushed out. Hopefully.

Being a believer in God, I been praying and hoping to conceive naturally, or even have the surgery and get pregnant. So I ont have to pay 15-20 grand for IVF. And I have strong faith it will happen.

I have many people praying and my mother told me a couple days ago, of hearing Gods voice about going through to have surgery, this was during while my mother was praying for Me, and questioning why I cant get pregnant and I have to do IVF while many others have no problems.

So when she went to church, she had asked for a sign or anything of God listening and hearing her prayers. While she was in church and the people was signing, she said they stopped all of a sudden and belted out With God, all things are possible, and said it a few times. Then proceeded onto signing again.

So my mother knew she had her answer. So that's why I'm pursuing the surgery more now. I have huge faith that God is going to bless me. :) Going through the process of IVF is for backup.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hoping and praying for you SKP!!


----------



## SKP

Thanks Dodge!

Tomorrow is the day I discuss another surgery with my doctor.


----------



## dodgercpkl

What's the word from your appointment? Do you have a surgery date set?


----------



## TLB1986

Is it a Laparoscopy that there going to do? I did that last January, it wasn't too bad and I have no scars. Good Luck babe!!


----------



## SKP

dodgercpkl said:


> What's the word from your appointment? Do you have a surgery date set?

Sadly they called 2 hours before, had to reschedule me.
I am going on Wednesday.


----------



## SKP

TLB1986 said:


> Is it a Laparoscopy that there going to do? I did that last January, it wasn't too bad and I have no scars. Good Luck babe!!

I've had a laproscopy in June, and they said they couldn't fix what was going on. Even the dye test did not work.

I am blocked from the beginning on both sides, like before the tubes. 

So I'm puzzled as to why they couldn't unblock it.

The doc said I would need a more extensive surgery. So I'm thinking that it is an actual cut open like a laparotomy. Which is freaking me out.

Cuz apparently a laproscopy couldn't fix my blockages.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope they don't reschedule again!! How frustrating! Keep us posted on what you find out on Wednesday! :)


----------



## SKP

Yes definitely, a little disappointed.

Found out our long time over 30 year obgyn the best in my city, The doctor to see before the others is retiring in May :(. He probably burned .25 of our city haha.

Horned my sister and she's 28 years old, Borned me as well. I hope I get my surgery done by him before he retires, I hate to have to switch to my previous one, but he's much better than the other 2 I hear about.

Sad that he won't be burning my kids if he was on call.


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> Is it a Laparoscopy that there going to do? I did that last January, it wasn't too bad and I have no scars. Good Luck babe!!
> 
> I've had a laproscopy in June, and they said they couldn't fix what was going on. Even the dye test did not work.
> 
> I am blocked from the beginning on both sides, like before the tubes.
> 
> So I'm puzzled as to why they couldn't unblock it.
> 
> The doc said I would need a more extensive surgery. So I'm thinking that it is an actual cut open like a laparotomy. Which is freaking me out.
> 
> Cuz apparently a laproscopy couldn't fix my blockages.Click to expand...

:hugs: Hope everything goes good babe. I will be thinking about you. :flower:


----------



## SKP

Thanks TLB,

My rescheduled appointment was today, a couple of hours before it got rescheduled again for next week! Urrrgh.

But on the bright side the IVF ppl called ! 2 months after my refferal.
Soo, i decided to go on with the ivf, i was told it is only 1-3 month waiting list! Thought it would be much longer.

My info session and consult is on dec 12 and 13.
Before hand i have to do a cycle 3 blood work which is perfect timing now since im due for af very soon. If not i would have to eait until around dec 9th ish and that is cutting it close. Hopefully what ever my day 3 is on its not the weekend.
Nov 9 is my cd 3 and thats a tues, if im on time.

My husband had to have blood work as well. Ofcourse he can take it anytime. We women have to be so specific. My husband is like o boy, hes terrified of anything medical relAted, even judt talking about it makes him white as snow. And faintish. I just tell him he has the easy part.

On the second day of my appointment i get an ultrasound and internal, and hub gets to have fun. (Semen test) then i discuss the results with the doc and discuss the plan.

After the official signing of the papers, its a 1-3 month wait, and then to start,. I can be as late as March, and be preggers by April. 2015 baby !

Would be an awesome birthday present if i was preggers by my Birthday at end if March. 

My next update is more than likely in December, :)

Im sooooo happy :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!!!! Sounds like things are moving forward fast for the IVF!!!


----------



## TLB1986

So excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## SKP

Yupp! , Got my first bit of paper work O my! A lot to look at so far.

The first 300.00 Cnd was put down as a down deposit to put my name on the waiting list. And it also goes towards payment.


----------



## SKP

Its CD 26 now, I'm usually started by now. I was early last cycle, I started on cd 24. Hopefully sometime this week. I just hope when ever day 3 is, it don't fall on the weekend, according to FF, The 10th is CD 1. I think its on its way, I believe I felt it coming on.

And I usually do when I have that inkling, especially when IBS symptoms kick in. My colon gets a little ******* because of the cramping, which is frequent bathroom.

I just hope I can get my cycle day 3 blood test done this round, next month would be cutting it too close.


----------



## SKP

Getting worried

My last cycle was only 23-24 days.

Now it's cd 31, I been right on the money each month AF happening, except in May.
I'm usually a 26 cd, but I range from 23-26. And I felt the cramping the past couple days. 

I hope it comes soon, this may be the only time I'd can get my cd 3 blood work done in time for December. If not I hope they will be okay with it after.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Praying that AF shows up soon for you! *hugs*


----------



## SKP

I think its due to that i missed a few times of
My thyroid, i remember this happening to me last time i missed a few pills.


----------



## TLB1986

:hugs: Hope af show's up soon!!


----------



## SKP

Cd 35 :(


----------



## SKP

December 12th is coming quick! So excited. But hurry up AF! urrgh! it had to be this month that I missed, now Im heading into another cycle if it comes, I have the week before I go to get the cd 3 test done.

I gave them a call yesterday, and they said I will just send in my cd 3 results when ever it comes, relief because I was thinking it had to be done before my consult. she said the doctor will discuss with me about how to go about getting regular again. It cold be a fluke month because I was on time all year. But the last 2 years before I had very irregular afs, 1st year was only 2, 2nd year was 6.

So I think im going to ask the doc to put me on progesterone pills to keep me regular, After all the ivf is a stimulated cycle anyways.

I just need afs every month so I can call it in to the clinic every month. 

But today my husband and I got our preliminary blood test done.

I was tested for Hep B Surface Antigen
Hep C
Blood type
Rubella titre
HIV
HTLV 1 & 11
Syphilis serology

Also when the time comes CD 3 test: FSH and Estradiol

My hub was tested for the same things minus Rubella? And he did quite well to have his test coming from the one that is terrified about anything medical related especially needles and blood. He told me he almost fainted lol. He looked weakfish lol.

I always tell him to remember, he has the easy part in this process.


----------



## SKP

Dodge: I didn't realize you are cautiously expecting! congratulations. I hope all is well.


----------



## dodgercpkl

SKP said:


> December 12th is coming quick! So excited. But hurry up AF! urrgh! it had to be this month that I missed, now Im heading into another cycle if it comes, I have the week before I go to get the cd 3 test done.
> 
> I gave them a call yesterday, and they said I will just send in my cd 3 results when ever it comes, relief because I was thinking it had to be done before my consult. she said the doctor will discuss with me about how to go about getting regular again. It cold be a fluke month because I was on time all year. But the last 2 years before I had very irregular afs, 1st year was only 2, 2nd year was 6.
> 
> So I think im going to ask the doc to put me on progesterone pills to keep me regular, After all the ivf is a stimulated cycle anyways.
> 
> I just need afs every month so I can call it in to the clinic every month.
> 
> But today my husband and I got our preliminary blood test done.
> 
> I was tested for Hep B Surface Antigen
> Hep C
> Blood type
> Rubella titre
> HIV
> HTLV 1 & 11
> Syphilis serology
> 
> Also when the time comes CD 3 test: FSH and Estradiol
> 
> My hub was tested for the same things minus Rubella? And he did quite well to have his test coming from the one that is terrified about anything medical related especially needles and blood. He told me he almost fainted lol. He looked weakfish lol.
> 
> I always tell him to remember, he has the easy part in this process.

Haha! Yeah he definitely has the easy part for sure. I'm glad they won't hold things up while waiting for the bloodwork! I hope AF shows up soon. Darn her, she's so contrary. When you don't want her, she shows up every single time, when you DO, she's nowhere to be found. :growlmad:



SKP said:


> Dodge: I didn't realize you are cautiously expecting! congratulations. I hope all is well.

Thank you!!! I only just found out about a week ago! I'm anxiously awaiting my 3rd beta numbers, while I stare at my beautiful tests in awe and pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming and that those tests really are mine! Everything is going really well and my tests just keep getting darker day after day. :happydance:


----------



## SKP

That is so awesome, :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I think AF may be coming, I'm not sure. There was a slight indication but I don't know if it's from the carrots I been juicing. Lol. I been having beets a lot and it makes your urine purple, so I don't know what I'm seeing is from the carrots lol.

We see in the next few days, if it's not that, I'm pretty sure it will show up before my Dec 12th, 13th consult.


----------



## SKP

Update:

I had slight cramps today, and a little more slight indication of AF, I say it will be here sometime this week. :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!! I'm hoping that she shows up very very very soon!! :)


----------



## SKP

Nothing yet, its non existant now :(

10 more days until my appoinment. Hope AF shows up soon, then I have to send it after my appointment, which I dont want to happen. Nice to have those day 3 results during that appoinment, since that is the starting point.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Bah! Stupid witch never does what we want her too. :( I'm really hoping and praying that she shows up soon for you.


----------



## SKP

Cd 52, no sign what so ever, but i am just now due for another af for dec, hopefully it arrives before next week before my appointment.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Would your RE/specialist prescribe you prometrium or anything to get it started faster?


----------



## SKP

dodgercpkl said:


> Would your RE/specialist prescribe you prometrium or anything to get it started faster?

I have no idea, I'm due for another cycle 2 days ago, and still nothing :(
For my sake of mine, Im going to get a test to find out. I don't want to embarrass myself going to my appointment and them asking me if I tested yet haha.

Last time I had issues, I was given progesterone. So Im going to request next week to be put on pills and have stimulated cycles. After all, the whole IVF is stimulated anyways. 

Some go on birth control to prepare for ivf, so don't think having some medication to help me out.

So I don't have to deal with missed cycles. Missed cycles ruin my chance each month for ivf, my goal is to be started by the end of March. They don't me its a 1-3 month waiting list on ivf, which 3 months is end of March. It will be my 25th birthday then :)

Strange this happened to me last year as well towards the end of the year.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I can totally get that. I can't imagine that they would have issues with giving you something to kickstart a cycle or getting you on BC in prep for the IVF. Fingers crossed that you'll be sporting a bump (even if it's mostly bloat still), by your birthday!


----------



## SKP

Would be nice!

4 more days!

Cd 56!, had a bit of cramping like feelings tonight.

According to FF, it's cd 1 tomorrow. And according to my countdown today is cd 1. But not officially, my body is being messed up.

How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hoping that's a sign that she's on her way!

My pregnancy is going well! I've had 5 betas done now and they've all doubled easily within 48 hours. In about 14 hours, I'll be in having my first scan done! I wish I was sleeping right now, but I'm way too excited/nervous for it! lol Bring on 2pm!


----------



## SKP

Awesome!

Nothing's changed for me, today is the last day for AF to come in order for me to do my day 3 before my appointment. And tonight is last night for to "be together", have to abstain for 3 days prior for hubs sperm test.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Boo on AF! Darn witch!! Hope you had/are having fun tonight!! :)


----------



## TLB1986

Hope AF show's her face soon!! fx for you!!


----------



## SKP

Nothing yet !

Tomorrow is my IVF consult day, I am unable to get my cd 3 done before the appointment :(

So hopefully maybe during my 2 day consult, pretty sure they can do the test then. If no AF, I wait for it then I do the test.


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> Nothing yet !
> 
> Tomorrow is my IVF consult day, I am unable to get my cd 3 done before the appointment :(
> 
> So hopefully maybe during my 2 day consult, pretty sure they can do the test then. If no AF, I wait for it then I do the test.

Good Luck!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I can't wait to hear about your appointment!! Just one more sleep!! <3


----------



## SKP

Our 2 hour info session was great. The place was packed, we was the youngest there. Hubby had a hard time, he cant handle any medical at all. He almost fainted, was sweating like crazy and squirming and drinking juice to stop himself from fainting.

Today is appointments, his sperm analysis and my ultrasound and internal ultrasound. Ill update later :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!! Glad to hear it went great!! I look forward to your update! :)


----------



## SKP

The 2nd day for our testing went well.

My hubby was tested for sperm, he is still good to go.

I had my ultrasound, that went well, but by seeing it, I kind of knew something was odd. As she was checking my ovaries, they were empty black spots, and I cant quite remember if it showed a follicle, must have. I will explain more later on that.

So she did the internal, that went fine.

My results were given straight away to my doctor. as we started talking as he was looking at my results, from blood work and ultrasounds, he kepted repeating oh your so young, o your so young. And I looked at bbetween my mother and husband, and I spoke up and said am I still able to do IVF, or I was thinking to myself what does being young have to do with IVF.

He told me My FSH was high! beyond normal. I was a 22! With only 1 follicle!

So I asked what this means, he said IVF is no good! and I was like why. Because of the FSH is so high, I didn't even ask what were the rest of my results like the estradiol and all that, or any of the prescreening results. we just focused on the FSH.

So, I asked what do this mean, he said I have Very Low Ovarian Reserve, and showing signs of Early Menopause.
Which explained for the past 3 years of ttc, I had hot flashes, vaginal dryness, low sex libido, weight gain, irregular periods, thyroid issues, low hormones.

And that even my blocked tubes, could not be fixed surgically! It was unfixable.

And I was like what! and asked what that meant, he said I have no chance of using my eggs and ivf will not work.

And mentioned that I have The Fragile X Syndrome, and I was like what is that. Apparently its genetic and that is why my FSH levels is high, my body is going through early menopause. its mainly for boys, but for girls it affects fertility. So now I am doing genetic testing, if Im a carrier of Fragile X Syndrome or have a premutation. so I am not positive if I have Fraile X, and that is the reason why I have high fsh levels and going through early menopause.

We never went through deep of what is going on. we just focused on, that I have to look into egg donation or adoption. and of course I was crying to break my heart and I couldn't focus on asking deep questions.

We had to speak with a psychologist as well. which we had to do anyways for IVF, but the focus was put on our devastating news.

My grandmother went through early menopause at 34, but still had children. Im 24. I wont see the normal age for menopause and have to go through hormone replacement therapy for the rest of my life.

So right now I am doing more tests, and letting all this sink in. asking questions, When we are ready we can look into egg donation. then we go through the process of counselling and selecting a donor, and doing the implantation into my body. and also doing test to see if my body is compatible. I may be doing a HSG again.

But the doc said there is no reason why I cant have a pregnancy, just not have a biological child DNA from me, which is heartbreaking, but Im still thankful that egg donation is a huge option.

You may be wondering why no adoption, the reason, my husband is still able to father a child. I cant deprive him of that. 

When we choose a donor, it will be the closest match to me.

If anyone has gone through what I am going through please or is going through, please please talk with me, I need someone to talk to that is going through what I am.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh hun. I'm so so sorry. I can only imagine the devastation you must have felt at hearing this. I've never been in this situation, but I have a couple of friends on facebook that have. One of the things that I've learned that's helped these friends too, is that once that baby starts forming in your body, it WILL take on some of your DNA because it draws materials and nutrients from YOU. So no matter that it's not completely yours and your husbands DNA, it WILL have both of you in it's make up. *hugs hugs hugs* Major prayers, thoughts and strength being sent your way.


----------



## SKP

I was so mind boggled but almost relieved at the same time. I now have answers.


----------



## TLB1986

SKP said:


> I was so mind boggled but almost relieved at the same time. I now have answers.

I'm so sorry that you had to get this news. But your right, at least you know what is going on now and have a plan B. It makes no sense sometimes how our body's just don't want to cooperate. Sending :hugs:!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Having answers is definitely a good thing. Praying for you! <3


----------



## SKP

I'm coming more to terms with this whole thing. It's still a new and bizarre, but like everyone says, with time, you heal. 

I did my genetic test today, won't know results for over a month. Also I will be doing my fsh level and estradiol level this week, should of done it today with my other test, but I wanted to wait a bit, I thought my fsh was a recent result, but the last one taken was back in April.

So I will get it done sometime this week.

Everything is at a stand still until after the holidays. All the questions I ask can't really be answered until I speak with the nurse in charge of the egg donation program, and she is on holidays.


----------



## dodgercpkl

*hugs* I hope you can try and put this out of your mind a bit and sit back and enjoy the holidays. Thinking of you!


----------



## SKP

After 2.5 months AF showed up, very light but strong in color. Lasted for 8 days, cramping through out. Mild. I am usually 4-5 AF days.

Today I am calling my clinic to start the process of being an egg donor recipient. So nervous!

Hope every one had an awesome Christmas !


----------



## SKP

We are now registered for Egg donation, we could be preggers within 3 months :)

Found out it will cost about 18-20, 000 US Dollars. And they put 2 inside you. And we have 6 altogether.

I have to do a pap, and I do a mock cycle. Once all is done, we search of a donor, which comes from the states.


----------



## SKP

Boo! I need to do another Hsg, my last one was 2 years ago and I hated it. They just need an updated one. I already know tubes are blocked, my uterus is fine. And all that.

Also due for another pap, I'll get that done on Monday.

Found out more for the egg vetricification, they put 2 in, on day 5, day 3 3 in. I'm more than likely going on with day 5. See how things go.

This time my fsh is 6.4. Normal range.


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY! Glad to see that things are progressing!!! <3 Sorry you have to do another hsg. >.<


----------



## SKP

It sucks but what can I do.

How is your pregnancy coming along ?


----------



## SKP

Fertility Drugs Cost List

Suprefact : Covered by medical insurance :) Used to shut off or turn down your own hormone production in your pituitary gland and prevent you from ovulating too early

Prometrium: 100 mg Caps : Covered

It gives support for the lining of the uterus and is needed to maintain an early pregnancy. There may not be enough progesterone made by the ovary during an IVF cycle, and so more progesterone is routinely given. Crinone vaginal gel, intramuscular progesterone, and Prometrium capsules are natural progesterone preparations which are safe to use 
during pregnancy. You will be given instructions as to which medication to use.

Crinone: 8% Not :(

Wondering why do I need prometirum and Crinone?

Doxycycline 100 mg tabs, Brand and Gen: Covered (Its for the men, to reduce bacteria in the sperm) and for me as well, same reason.

Medrol: 4 mg Tablets: A steroid to assist pre embryo implantation.

These for have question marks beside so Im not sure if I take them but all 4 are covered :)

Estrace: 1mg, or 2 mg, Estradot: 100 mcg patch, Marvelon 21 Day (Birth Control Pill)

Yay! no shots!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Is the prometrium going to be orally taken or can you vaginally insert it? If orally, then I'm guessing they are covering their bases. Orally taken progesterone is a lot less potent and takes a lot longer to be useful. It has to make it through the gut (some loss of potency) and then into the blood stream before it gets to your uterus. The crinone will support a lot better and faster since it's absorbed right into the immediate vicinity of the uterus and doesn't have to go through the gut or the blood stream. 

I'm so glad that most of it is covered. Do you have prescriptions for everything so that you can look around for better prices? I know here in the USA, there are overseas companies that we can order from if we have enough time that are huge cost savers. I've ordered my Vivelle dots from one company (www.planetdrugsdirect.com) and instead of the $95 PER MONTH that my insurance company was quoting me, they charged $75 for a 3 month supply. HUGE difference and they were easy to work with. It just took some time (I think it was roughly 4 weeks?) for me to get the product. 

My pregnancy is going great! I'm currently 11w4d and should be finding out the gender in just a week to 10 days!! I'm so excited about that part. :D Baby has been looking great and a nice strong heartbeat every week. :)


----------



## SKP

> Is the prometrium going to be orally taken or can you vaginally insert it

I have no idea.

So it's better to go for crinone? Do you think I do both or one or the other?

I don't think I need to look else where for costs. This is through my hubs insurance and it's all covered except crinone.

That's awesome your pregnancy is going so well. I can't wait to know the sex.

I had a. Dream last night I had a boy, lol, I always dream I have boys. Maybe my brain subconsously knows I want a boy. But since 2 are being implanted I may have a boy and girl:). Very high of twins cuz 2 are implanted, 2 separate embryos.

So since they need an updated hsg, and they need to book it based on my day 1 AF, and it's done on day 7-10. I started today, and so I called. I will know my date after the weekend. But ever since the phone call, I had a slight slight ever so slight sign of AF since this morning. I'm worried, do it still count as today as day 1, even tho I may not get anything tomorrow or something?

Last month after a 2 month skip I was very very light but dark in color but light as to how much. And I only had to use liners. And I was 8 days instead if my usual 5. 

So will the hsg still be good even tho I may just had today ? Becuase it wasn't spotting, it actually went through my clothes and it was the normal color, a little over the size of a toonie. And I did have some cramping. Now I don't.

The month before the last AF, I had only 1 time of showing up and it stopped completly then show up more on the right date.

Today would be day 24, I'm normally day 26-28. So am I able to do the hsg becuase I had some sort of bleed?


----------



## SKP

I knew it, I had some cramping today, and I had one very light occurrence, and I mean almost nothing. I don't know what tomorrow will be like. Am I still going through AF? That 1st day it was a one occurrence as well, but actually there and it went through my clothes. So will that be day 1 no matter what?


----------



## SKP

More frustrating News

I went to another city 8 hours away to have an HSG procedure. It was unenjoyably! painful! Same as last time.

First: I was lined up with 10 other women, all of us in hospital gowns. Sitting out in an open hallway when other people can see what's going on. As fast as women were called in, they were fast finished, one after the other.

Because I know I was blocked anyways I knew I will have bad cramping. But since I have an anterior position of cervix, it took a lot more digging to put in a speculum, and they even had a hard time then. Because my cervix is waaaay up there. Once the dye was pushed in, maaaajor cramping, I was ready o pass out, and I was overcome with hot flushes.

He was at the point that he did all that he can do when I had him stopped. I asked them did they get every thing they needed to do. and he said yes, I had to stay lying down for a few minutes because I felt dizzy.

And it was even worse when I have been going to the toilet all morning, and because of all the cramping, I was tensing up because if hadn't I probably would crapped. and even that made the cramping ore worse. At lest he had all the info.

Just made a comment about the border of the Uterus was irregular. So I got all word and upset.

So after when I got my results, they said they suspect there is a polyp, but wanted to do more testing to see what it actually was.

which lead onto procedure number 2, a sonohysteragram, same as HSG but with saline and more gentler. And I'm like o my goodness, here I was in pain, with severe cramps, still bleeding from the HSG, but I wanted to have it done and over with while I was 8 hours in the city in the first place, and they were able to squeeze me in that day if not I could of have waited another month for this procedure. Thank God I didn't have to, which would have delayed for me to start my mock cycle.

But the most frustrating thing is, I am delayed anyways, by 4 months, a stand still.

The results from the sono test showed a big build up in my lining also with a bunch of polyps. So this is probably why my periods have been wonky the past few months. So this means, I need to do a D n C, plus now Hysteroscopy to view the inside of the uterus to see if there is polyps there, there is a suspicion, plus never had my uterus viewed during my lap that was done in June. The lap was focused on my tubes to see if I could get them unblocked. That test gave me results that now both tubes was blocked and thing surgically could help it.

But here's the crazy thing, during this HSG, I was told my left tube is blocked, but had 3 follicles, and dominate one, this count was done on day 7 with ultrasounds. PLUS, my right tube was not blocked! but in lap it was. So I don't know if it became unblocked during the HSG it already was unblocked or it became unblocked some how. And this tube had 1 follicle in the ovary, a small immature one. Las check in Dec I had only one follicle.

And the funny thing is, my most follicles and one with the dominate is in the blocked left tube!

So now I'm delayed by 4 months, cant go through with my mock cycle until my d n c and hysteroscopy, plus my thyroid is still high, need to be around 3, I'm 6. something. So now I need to go back to my family doc and up my meds. I am also on Birth Control now to regulate me.

So I'm hoping I can get in quicker in my own city hospital, or a cancellation happens.

That was my crazy 4 days.

My nurse; the one in charge of the Egg Donor Program is amazing, I love her! So friendly, caring, understanding, went above and beyond, did way more than I expected.

Asked all my questions and concerns, got me booked in right away for my next procedure in end of may. But I may get in my own city faster. I'm going to try.

The whole clinic was amazing, especially Was able for me to get another procedure right away.

I also forgot they did a measurement thing for the mock. That was just a quick test as if you was having a pap. Alt hat was good! I think it was too see if the mock transfer line to see f I would go through and up inside or something.


----------



## SKP

2 more nights including tonight for the BCP, had spotting and cramping, the past 3 days. Hoping AF shows up on time. I am on the 21 day BCP. so in 1 week I should start.

Fingers crossed! 2 more months until surgery.


----------



## SKP

This week has been hellish.! I had a very extreme 7 day AF, clots and all. I was like I my, it was literally flowing out of me. I was doubled over in pain. Today I'm finally done.

A little in 2 months is my dnc and hysteroscopy. I wish I had my dnc now, then I wouldn't of been so heavy. I had such a build up and full of polyps since January. And it could of contributed to my birth control, and also my thyroid medication has been upped as well.

Also I never had a proper AF in over a year, I only missed twice, but becuase my hormones was messed up it was proper, and was extremely light on many afs through the year.

As of right now, I am just waiting in for April. Eating healthy, taking prenatals, I will get back to working out since AF is outta here!. Sigh hurry up April! Lol

How is everyone else?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Glad to hear that AF finally showed up, but I'm sorry it was such a horrible one! *hugs* That's crazy about the results of the hsg!! Are they planning on doing anything about the possibly open tube now? I do wonder if the hsg opened it for you! I wish April was here already! I'm so excited for you!

Everything is going well here. We didn't get to see our little Leandra today, but we did hear her heartbeat and everything is going well! 16w2d today. It's funny because August seriously can't get here soon enough, so it seems like time is crawling by. On the other hand it's like "when the heck did I get to 16 weeks already?!" It feels very surreal. Very VERY good, but very surreal! I might also be a bit addicted to buying clothes for her already.


----------



## SKP

That's great things are going well for you! I can't wait to see pics :). Leandra is a beautiful name.

Well if the hsg opened the tube, there's a slight chance a lucky egg can get through. But I don't even know if I even have eggs. Or little. No idea. I like to see if there is further testing, apparently I read something about a ahm? Test I'm not sure whats it called, but it tells you how many eggs you have.

But I believe in miracles, and I'm am holding on that God will bless us to conceive naturally :)

April will be here before I know it, I try not to think about it, I try to keep myself busy and keep my mind off it. I just want to make sure that I did everything possible before then so we don't have any more delays like blood tests needed to be done or something. 

I think I have to do the pre screen blood test every month. So I'll get a full work up in March plus I'll request a fsh test next cycle, but day 21 test this cycle. I'm day 5 on pill but cd 10. I took pill starting day 5. 

I will also get my thyroid levels check to see if I need to up my meds again.

So I have some things to sort of keep me busy. Plus I take my prenatal pills every night before bed.

As of right now all is good :). Hoping this year is my year. It's a big one, so much my family is going through this year. I'm excited. Fingers crossed that April is the start of my ivf journey :). And no more delays ! 

I'm tired of them. This August is 4 years married and 4 years ttc, I'm hoping by our anniversary we will be preggers :).


----------



## dodgercpkl

AMH is the test name you are looking for. :) I'm holding out hope too! Are you continuing to try naturally until April or close to it? I'm praying it's your year too. I know how hard those anniversaries are.. my 4 year wedding anniversary is coming up in April and 4 years of ttc in June. Fingers crossed for that bfp really soon! <3


----------



## SKP

O yes, definitely still ttc naturally. You never know. :)

Y ears have flown by fast. Lots of can't waits.


----------



## TLB1986

April will come fast babe!! I'm counting days to April 1st now :winkwink: as we are going ahead with Mini IVF. fx for you!!


----------



## SKP

Nice! I hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## SKP

38 Days until surgery! 

1 day left of BCP, I hope I do go get it as. Bad this time around.

Nothing else is new, just counting down the days.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope it's not as bad either! YAY for almost surgery time!! <3


----------



## SKP

Ended the pill on March 8th CD 25, started today March 13th CD 30.

Surgery is a month away ! Looking forward to 1. Getting it done 2. Hoping all is clear, so I can begin the mock cycle 3. Hoping that goes well. 4. The to pick our donor 5. Then start another the real thing cycle to implant eggs 6. Hoping that my lining is good, and implant by the summer ! HOPING! 

Ugh, cramps! I thought with BCP cramps should be almost non existant. It was when I took them when I was younger. I hope I won't be as bad as I was last month.

I learned something new, I didn't know birth control stops ovulation. Or I think it's the one I'm on, becuase when I was 14 I took them and I don't think the doc would have my ovulation to be stopped. I think it's the type I'm on.

Which is odd, because we were still ttc naturally, so basically that's a no go. Now since my ovulation has stopped. O well, I need the BCP to be regular. My whole ivf donor relies on the period and I can't be doing it if I'm so irregular. 

Ugh I wish all this was done! Getting so impatient. More and more of my friends are getting preggers; some on their 2nd or 3rd. I want to have my kids grow up with my friends kids; Be in the mommy club with them. Sigh.....


----------



## SKP

3 more weeks left! So excited but nervous. All things are good. Nothing's changed. Just going about my day. Nothing exciting.

Well something may be, in May I'm going to see the backstreet boys and Abril Levine concert :). That is if I don't have my mock done in May. But I may go anyways who knows.

And ooohhh my 25th birthday is 5 days away! Ugh lol, I don't want to be 25 yet.


----------



## SKP

10 more days until surgery, getting nervous!


----------



## SKP

Soooooooo happppyyyyy! My thyroid levels stabilized! Went from 6.49 to 1!

Now ivf can be more possible.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I've been a sucky stalker lately, but YAY!!! That's great news!!! When's your surgery? I know it's this month, coming up right?


----------



## SKP

It's this Monday! Lol. Also I had my genetic testing back for Fragile X and I'm negative for that. What a relief, but still sucky because they still do not know the cause for me to have low ovarian reserve and premenopausal.

How is your pregnancy coming along,


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!! Monday's a big day then! :) I hit viability and you have your surgery! <3 Good news about the fragile x, but I know how you feel. It's frustrating to not have answers as to why things are happening. :( 

My pregnancy is going great! 24 weeks on Monday, our little girl is measuring right on track and is a very active baby who loves to kick and punch me! :D I'm enjoying the heck out of every moment. :)


----------



## SKP

Awwww awesome you are having a girl, have you picked out a name yet?

I would love a girl, but I would love for a boy first. Once of each is better :), I will be happy in what ever the outcome is. :)


----------



## SKP

Today is the day! Im on cd 4, and I have a huge cold sore urrgh! Plus sore neck and jaw. Its always something.

Ill update later of how everything went. Its at 10:25 and its almost 6 am, cant sleep no more.
Plus in a few mi s i have to insert pills inside me. Hope it dont fall out lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wishing you tons of luck today and that everything goes really smoothly! <3 And I hope you feel better!

I'd love to have one of each as well. We are still unsure whether we'll try again after this or not. Mostly waiting to see how the rest of this pregnancy (in particular birth since I'm high risk and might need a c-section because of it) goes to make that decision. I turn 39 just weeks after her due date, so IF we do, we'd have to try again pretty much right away. Her name has been picked out for around 4.5 years now! lol It will be Leandra Michaela. If it had been a boy instead, it would have been James Henricus. :) I can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but Anton and I met while playing an online game. In that game, I'd named my character Leandra, and his was James. Since the names meant so much to us already, and we both liked both names, it was a pretty easy choice on first names.  My dad's name is Michael, so Michaela is in reference to him, and my FIL's first official name is Henricus, so that's in reference to him. :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

How'd your surgery go yesterday? Hopefully you are recovering nicely today!


----------



## SKP

My surgery went awesome! 

I had to have polyups removed, BUT when they did the surgery; no polyps! It went quite well. Uterus is perfect! I am ready to have babies inside me lol!

I can now do our mock cycle, just waiting to hear from the coordinator of the egg donor program.

More than likely tomorrow.

I can start my mock for middle of this month for this cycle, because I'm on day 5, and I believe the meds start on Day 14.

I was so worried because I was on my period they wouldn't do the surgery, but I figured since it's a d n c I'm being cleaned anyways. It was more for my mothers worry.

The pills I had to take vaginally 4 hours prior I think made me heavier and more crampy, they are supposed to do that, I know it was different because the morning, I had nothing there, as if I was finished.

I am soooo happy, no more tests, surgeries, after 4 years.

We been picking out our names for the past 4 years as well lol. And they have meaning to us as well.

Your names are great! Hope the rest of your pregnancy go smooth :)


----------



## SKP

Mock cycle starts on cd 14 of BC. April 28th :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!!! So glad it all went well and OMG YAY for a starting date finally!! <3


----------



## SKP

8 days until mock cycle :)


----------



## SKP

Mock cycle begins this Monday !


----------



## SKP

Mock cycle is almost done :) no side effects.

Had my ultrasound today for lining check and it was 11 mm :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!!!! That's great news! One step closer!! <3


----------



## SKP

Yes

I finish this cycle June 6, then the real one :)


----------



## SKP

Mock finished June 6th, all went well.

It is 1:11 am here, and and AF has arrived :) so June 10th will be considered Day 1. It's been 5 days since I finished my mock cycle drugs. It's considered cd 32 today. I'm usually 30 CDs, but it seems right since I been on pill,s and only being 2 days off.

Egg donor has been selected and approved. Hopefully shipping soon.

I still stay on suprafact, baby Asprin, and folic acid. The later on estrace again, then crinone. Ultrasound July 3rd, and hopefully after that implant :)


----------



## SKP

Ultra sound tomorrow for frozen egg transfer on the 13 th or 15th :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

OMG YAY!!! So soon!!! I'll try and stalk better and keep an eye out in the next few weeks!! How exciting!!


----------



## SKP

Tuesday is transfer day with 2 blasts :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY for tomorrow!!! Praying so hard for you!!


----------



## SKP

IVF was unsuccessful :(

Starting again end of August, with just 1 out of the 2 frozen donor eggs. This time I don't have to do the progesterone shots.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm sorry to hear that. Best of luck on your next cycle.


----------



## SKP

Hi CanadianMaple :)

Thanks for dropping in.

I read your siggy: I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh hun, I'm so sorry. :( Praying that your next cycle brings that miracle. <3


----------



## SKP

I am going in for another transfer at the end of September :)


----------



## SKP

Sept 22nd is my next ultrasound :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yay!!! not long at all now! :)


----------



## SKP

Dodge! Is that your precious babe :)


Got my ultrasound all done and clear to go!

My number was 1.4 , last time it was 1. My transfer of 1 frostie is on the 29th!

I start more meds tomorrow.

My whole day is from 7 am to 11 pm of every hour or 2 I'm taking meds. 
The downside I have to take the nasty Medrol which dissolves on your tounge fast and has a very bad taste. And the antibiotic; I seem to be sensitive to it as to last time it made me sick and I had to quit taking them 2 days before the transfer.

For my progesterone this time, no shots ! I take Prometrium inserts 2 @ 3 x daily.
estrace 2 X a day, Medrol 4 tabs once a day. 5 Times a day for the spray. 2 times a day for the antibiotic, plus my Asprin, prenatal, and thyroid pills.

My shelf looks like a drugstore, I even had to write it all down and check it so I don't forget anything or don't forget to take something or check when I did take something

I also have my alarm on my phone as well.


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!! Sounds like it went great! Praying that this is THE cycle!! <3

That is indeed my little girl! She's growing soooo fast! That pic is her at 5 days old, she's now 8 weeks old! In the spoiler is a pic of her from this past Sunday. :)


Spoiler


----------



## SKP

Awww some sweet


----------



## SKP

Octobers IVF unsuccessful :( trying again in the spring


----------



## dodgercpkl

Boo!! I'm so sorry hun. Here's hoping that the spring brings a special "bloom" for you. <3


----------



## SKP

Round 3 IVF with new donor starts tomorrow. Well Cd 1. I need to do another sonogram 6-10 days after. Then I start BCP, then eventually my ivf meds.
Transfer be around the spring.

And it will be 2 this time. I pray hard I get at least 4 eggs like last time, or better yet have all. And even better it takes the first time around.


----------



## SKP

Heading to the city of my IVF Clinic :) Transfer March 17th !


----------



## Mrs G

Good luck! 
Xx


----------



## SKP

March 17th was my 3rd ivf transfer of 2 blasts.

This time all 6 fertilized. 

3 never mad sit past day 3, 1 is now refrozen.

Testing day is March 30th.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck SKP. xx


----------



## Dazed

Good luck!


----------



## SKP

Thanks :)


----------



## Medzi

Good luck!


----------



## SKP

5 Years in the making, almost 1 year with 3 IVFs ( this is the 3rd)

March 29th

1st Morning
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/Mar29th2015S1.jpg

3:00 
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/Mar29th2015S2.jpg


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats!


----------



## SKP

Thanks :)


----------



## Medzi

Amazing tests! Massive congratulations!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congrats!! :D


----------



## SKP

I unfortunatly miscarried at 5 weeks :(


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry SKP! :cry:


----------



## Medzi

I am very sorry to hear about your loss :(


----------



## BabyDancing13

So sorry for your loss x x


----------



## SKP

4th IVF 1 Frozen Blast July 6th, BFP July 15th!

https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/PTtestJuly15th.jpg?t=1436984260


----------



## Dazed

Congrats SKP! Here's praying its a sticky one. :dust:


----------



## SKP

Crossing Fingers !


----------



## SKP

Pregnancy Journal - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...19-cautiously-starting-pregnancy-journal.html


----------



## SKP

Went for 6 wk ultrasound, no sign of anything :( Chemical


----------



## Mrs G

Posted on the other thread but just to say you know where we are. Keep strong. Xxx


----------

